# POISON-BIKES Support-Thread



## Poison.Martin (20. Juni 2011)

War schon länger fällig und nachdem mich bOERt freundlicherweise in die richtige Richtung geschoben hat, machen wir hier nun einen Support-Thread auf.

Habt aber bitte Geduld mit uns.
Vor allen Dingen seid bitte nicht sauer,
wenn wir eine Frage oder Teilbereich übersehen.

Einfach nochmal den offenen Bereich wiederholen oder eine PN / E-Mail senden.

VG Martin


----------



## kamo-i (21. Juni 2011)

Finds echt SUPER, dass POISON hier jetzt auch vertreten ist und mit seinen Betreuern hier sehr aktiv/aufmerksam scheint! 

Kurze Frage: Werden beim Arsen AM die Leitungen der Avid Elixir CR´s bzgl. Rahmenlängen verlängert/gekürzt? 

Oder bleiben Sie: 
VR 85cm (160mm)
VR 90cm (185mm)
VR 95cm (203mm)
HR 160cm

???

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Martin (21. Juni 2011)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Finds echt SUPER, dass POISON hier jetzt auch vertreten ist und mit seinen Betreuern hier sehr aktiv/aufmerksam scheint!
> 
> Kurze Frage: Werden beim Arsen AM die Leitungen der Avid Elixir CR´s bzgl. Rahmenlängen verlängert/gekürzt?
> 
> ...



Hallo Massa,

die Bremsleitungen der OEM-Scheibenbremsen werden bei der Montage der POISON-BIKES nicht gekürzt, also in Originallänge verbaut.

Dies gilt auch für die Avid Elixir CR am Arsen AM Rahmen.

Sollten Dir die Bremsleitungen zu lang sein, müsstest Du sie entsprechend fachgerecht kürzen und danach die Bremse entlüften.

Diesen Aufwand betreiben aber meist nur Racer, die Gewicht 'einsparen' wollen oder Ästheten.

VG Martin


----------



## kamo-i (21. Juni 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Hallo Massa,
> 
> die Bremsleitungen der OEM-Scheibenbremsen werden bei der Montage der POISON-BIKES nicht gekürzt, also in Originallänge verbaut.
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin, 

vielen Dank für die sehr schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort! Kürzen/Entlüften könnte ich schon allein. Wollte es nur fix wissen, ohne nachmessen zu müssen. Alles tutti. 

Gruß, 
Massa


----------



## bOERt (27. Juni 2011)

Moin .. 

auf Grund meiner zwangs Fahrpause habe ich mich mal mit der Problematik meiner 
Schaltung auseinander gesetzt. Und mich am Samstag dazu entschieden dem 
Curare nun doch ein Hollowtech2 Lager und Kurbeln zu spendieren.
Meine alten Kurbeln waren doch mit dem Vierkant und so nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Und ich musste feststellen das große und mittlere Kettenblatt waren schon recht runter geritten.

Also komplett neu 


So dazu nun zwei fragen:

Erstens:

68mm Tretlager bedeutet rechts an der Kettenseite 2 Spacer andere seite 1 Spacer  richtig ? dann passt aber die Kettenlinie wohl nicht mehr so gut. 
zu weit außen. ( zumindest messtechnisch )

Zweitens:

( hängt evtl mit dem ersten zusammen ) werden die Tretlager aufnahmen  plan gefräst ? auf meinem ist ne dicke schicht lack an der seite, die werde ich wohl heute Abend mal abnehmen.


----------



## Poison.Martin (27. Juni 2011)

bOERt schrieb:


> Moin ..
> 
> auf Grund meiner zwangs Fahrpause habe ich mich mal mit der Problematik meiner
> Schaltung auseinander gesetzt. Und mich am Samstag dazu entschieden dem
> ...



Sorry, hat etwas gedauert.

Curare mit Hollowtech 2 wird von POISON-BIKES werkseitig mit 1 Spacer links und 2 Spacern rechts (in Fahrrichtung gesehen) montiert.

Falls Du rechts nur einen Spacer montieren möchtest, überprüfe bitte, ob Du bei der Umwerfermontage und bei der Schaltung vom mittleren aufs kleine Kettenblatt keine Probleme bekommst.

Die Stirnflächen der Tretlagerbuchse sollten vor der Montage des Tretlagers plangefräst (befreit von Pulver-/Lackresten) sein.

VG Martin


----------



## bOERt (28. Juni 2011)

hi,


ich hab den FD- M770 vorn als Umwerfer und ich bekomme eher Probleme ihn sauber einzustellen wenn ich zwei Spacer rechts verwende.
Soweit ich das im Montageständer einstellen kann. Denn fahren ist im Moment leider nicht

Schade ist, daß ich mich ja vierkant und Steuersatz habe einpressen lassen und als ich fragte mir gesagt wurde das die lager gefräst werden. Der Lack / Pulver Überzug spricht ja dafür das es zumindest  am Tretlager nicht gemacht wurde 

Ist halt nun n bissi blöd mir nen freundlichen Händler zu suchen, die das eh schon bei eigenen Bikes ungern machen, und das dann noch bei einem fremd Bike machen sollen.

fräse selbst kaufen scheidet völligst aus.


----------



## Poison.Martin (28. Juni 2011)

bOERt schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> 
> ich hab den FD- M770 vorn als Umwerfer und ich bekomme eher Probleme ihn sauber einzustellen wenn ich zwei Spacer rechts verwende.
> ...



Nimm doch mal Kontakt mit Tarek Wiese unter (0 26 51) 40 95 - 55 auf und schildere ihm den Sachverhalt.


----------



## Schildbürger (28. Juni 2011)

Es wäre schon schön wenn ihr eure Kommunikation mit dem Kunden verbessern würdet.



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> dieses hier hat nicht direkt etwas mit dem Kauf eines Poison Bikes zu tun, aber ich denke das den ein oder anderen auch eine Reklamationsabwicklung interessiert.
> 
> Pünktlich zum Ende des Winterpokals bemerkte ich einen Riss in meinem Poison Arsen AM Rahmen.
> ...



Übrigens könnte ein Mod mal den ganzen Thread hier ins Poison Forum verschieben.


----------



## bOERt (29. Juni 2011)

Ich war gestern bei einem Bikeladen in Rödermark-Urberach welcher mir sehr nett 
das Tretlager "schälte".

Hin und her steh ich nicht so drauf. Außerdem hab ich den Rahmen ja mit vierkant
bestellt. Aber sicherlich wenn man schon beim Verkauf vom einbau der Lager und 
Fräsen spricht sollte man dies auch tun. Aber die 10 Euro war mir der Aufwand 
persönlich nicht wert.

Also dann Tretlager eingebaut und siehe da der Umwerfer geht es nun auch mit zwei 
Spacern einigermaßen. 

Ich glaube drei Kettenblätter am Curare sind schon fast etwas falsch am Platz, was. 
Grüble schon die ganze zeit über eine Umstellung auf zweifach und Kettenführung nach.

Nun warte ich noch auf Post aus Mayen das ich endlich mal wieder auf der Straße
die Schaltung testen kann.


----------



## Deleted 140574 (29. Juni 2011)

@bOERt: Fahre am Curare 2-Fach + die Bionicon Kettenführung. Habe mir aber nur das "Röhrchen" geholt und die Halterung dafür aus einem 3mm Alublech selbst gesägt und gefeilt. Funktioniert hervorragend!!! Nur mal so als Inspiraton ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Martin (30. Juni 2011)

bOERt schrieb:


> Ich war gestern bei einem Bikeladen in Rödermark-Urberach welcher mir sehr nett
> das Tretlager "schälte".
> 
> Hin und her steh ich nicht so drauf. Außerdem hab ich den Rahmen ja mit vierkant
> ...



Hallo bOERt,

ich habe gestern in Mayen den Sachverhalt angesprochen. Leider hatte ich Deine Anschrifts-/Bestelldaten nicht vorliegen. Kannst Du mir bitte mal Deine Daten (PN oder E-Mail) zuschicken? Und freundlicherweise mir auch die Info geben, mit wem Du bei POISON-BIKES gesprochen hast.

Hast Du zz. mit Tarek Wiese telefoniert wg. Reklamation?

Curare mit dem Hinterbau und den 150mm ist kein guter Kandidat für eine 3-fach-Garnitur. Besser eine 2-fach wählen. Ich bin das Curare TestBike mit einer 2-fach Shimano SLX mit Rockring gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. In der Ebene das Curare mit 36/11 und einem Tempo um bzw. über 30 km/h zu prügeln, um mit den CC-Biuker auf einer Tour mithalten zu können, macht ehrlich gesagt keinen Spaß.
Zumindest so lange nicht, bis es wieder in den nächsten Downhill geht!-)))

Auf was für Post aus Mayen wartest Du (wenn ich fragen darf)?

VG Martin


----------



## bOERt (30. Juni 2011)

Wie gesag tbestellt hab ich mit vierkant.
deswegen will ich gar nicht soviel Wind machen.
schon garnicht wegen 10 öre 

ich warte aufnen neuen hinterbau. Da stimmte was mit nem gewinde nich.


----------



## Poison.Martin (30. Juni 2011)

bOERt schrieb:


> Wie gesag tbestellt hab ich mit vierkant.
> deswegen will ich gar nicht soviel Wind machen.
> schon garnicht wegen 10 öre
> 
> ich warte aufnen neuen hinterbau. Da stimmte was mit nem gewinde nich.



Ich wollte von Dir nur wissen,
ob man sich Deiner Sache angenommen hat
oder ob ich mich drum kümmern soll.

Wenn alles läuft, dann mache ich für mich einen Haken daran,
falls Du mich nicht direkt kontaktierst.
Ok?


----------



## bOERt (30. Juni 2011)

Alles gut  danke 

Auch wenn ich mich sehr ungern vom dritten Blatt verabschieden würde.


----------



## Poison.Martin (30. Juni 2011)

bOERt schrieb:


> Alles gut  danke
> 
> Auch wenn ich mich sehr ungern vom dritten Blatt verabschieden würde.



Fein.

Mhm, kann ich verstehen. Aber die Kinematik des 150mm Hinterbaus passt nicht zur Umwerferposition. Das waren zumindest meine Erfahrung mit einer 3-fach-Garnitur, wenn man ruppiger fährt, schaltet und eben keine Kettenführung hat. Bei 2-fach hatte ich ohne Kettenführung nicht das Problem.


----------



## craysor (1. Juli 2011)

hallo poison,

ich interessiere mich für das Morphium und stelle mir die Frage welche Rahmengröße ich brauche. Bin 1,82m mit Schrittlänge 87 cm. Lt. eurem Rechner wäre das L, die meisten anderen Rechner im inet empfehlen eher M. Gefahren werden längere Strecken auf Waldwegen und Strassen, kein Gelände im eigentlichen Sinn. Mir ist eher eine komfortable Sitzposition wichtig. Mir scheint als wäre ich im Grenzbereich zwischen M und L?!

Besten Dank und Grüße
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bOERt (4. Juli 2011)

wieder nicht fahn


----------



## bOERt (7. Juli 2011)

Ich scheine den Grund für das Plonk gefunden zu haben. 
Durch "weiterbildung" im Internet....

Kann es sein das es sich dabei um das "PlatformPlus" feature handelt beim Metel R.
Dieses SPV ventil macht wohl bei harten stössen so ein geräusch !?

Man bekommt irgendwie keine Antwort egal wen man fragt  Weder wegen dem Plonk 
noch wegen der Drehmomente.


----------



## Poison.Martin (7. Juli 2011)

bOERt schrieb:


> Ich scheine den Grund für das Plonk gefunden zu haben.
> Durch "weiterbildung" im Internet....
> 
> Kann es sein das es sich dabei um das "PlatformPlus" feature handelt beim Metel R.
> ...



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, erfolgt doch schon früh von mehreren Seiten die Eingrenzung Schaltwerkkontakt an der Kettenstrebe oder 'Eingenart' des Dämpfers, wobei ich m.W. auf Dämpfer getippt hatte.

Wg. Drehmomente für Alu-Fullys von POISON-BIKES habe ich mir gerade die Info von Tarek besorgt:


Befestigung Dämpfer - Rahmen: 12-14 Nm
Befestigung Dämpfer - Wippe: 10-12 Nm
 Wir arbeiten an einem POISON-BIKES Serviceheft, was zukünftig (hoffentlich) alle Fragen rund um die einzelnen Modelle und Ausstattungsoptionen beantworten wird. Aber das ist ein Projekt für den Winter und ob es dann schon der Winter 2011/2012 wird, weiß ich noch nicht!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## bOERt (7. Juli 2011)

Wie machen denn alle Curare fahrer oder Arsenfahrer ihre jährliche lager inspektion wenn man nirgendwo die drehmomente findet ?

WIe oft sollte man dies Inspektion der Lager machen ein mal im Jahr ?

Kann man also sagen alle Schrauben des Hinterbaus mit 12Nm ?!

Was ist mit der Empfehlung ein paar Postings aus dem Bilder Thread mit dem Bolzen
am Dämpfer das mit 20Nm ?!




Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Zitat:
> _Zitat von Lt.AnimalMother
> Eine Frage hat Martin noch vergessen:
> Wurde der Bolzen mit dem korrekten Drehmoment von *20Nm* angezogen? Wenn man den nur von Hand nach Gefühl anzieht, ist er nämlich meistens zu locker. Und dann kann es passieren, dass der Dämpfer die Schraube auf Scherung beansprucht, und das erträgt keine Schraube sehr lange. Vor allem nicht wenn die Verbindung so dynamisch belastet wird wie am Dämpfer._
> ...



Nicht das ich irgendwo rumstochern möchte aber ich werde wohl hoffentlich nächste 
woche meinen hinterbau bekommen und diesen dann endlich montieren bis dahin hätte
ich nur gern die richtigen werte.

Es gibt nicht nur Dämpfer Wippe - Dämpfer Rahmen schrauben .. sondern noch mehr.
wippe Rahmen .. horstlink usw.

danke


----------



## Poison.Martin (7. Juli 2011)

bOERt schrieb:


> Wie machen denn alle Curare fahrer oder Arsenfahrer ihre jährliche lager inspektion wenn man nirgendwo die drehmomente findet ?
> 
> WIe oft sollte man dies Inspektion der Lager machen ein mal im Jahr ?
> 
> ...



Gemach, gemach.

Ich habe u.a. den gesamten Internetauftritt an der Backe.
Ich arbeite gerade an einem Service-Bereich auf der Image-Website, der diese Fragen alle klären soll.

Ich sehe zu, dass ich die wichtigsten Drehmomente bis nächste Woche zusammen habe und dann im neuen Menüpunkt "How to fix" veröffentliche. Hier im Forum bzw. in einem Thread geht die Info unter.

VG Martin


----------



## Poison.Martin (13. Juli 2011)

Sodele, neuer Service-Bereich wurde integriert.

Zwei Menüunterpunkte werden noch erstellt:


Bedienungsanleitungen
How to fix ...
Wartungs- und Pflegetipps
Reparaturanleitungen
Drehmomentetabelle
Einstellungsvideos, z.B. Schaltung, Bremsen etc.

Die Fertigstellung der beiden Menüunterpunkte wird aber noch viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden.

VG Martin


----------



## carofem (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo Poisongemeinde!
Gestern wurde mein neues Bike Poison Zyankali geliefert.
Da stand es nun das Riesengrosse Paket. Also auspacken Lenker gerade machen und ab auf die Waage. Mit vorab Tuning (Gabel Magura Durin und Bremse MT6 ) wog das Bike 10,36 kg. Heut noch andere Stütze,Vorbau,Lenker und Reifen montiert,dann warens nur noch 10,00kg ohne Klickies. Das reicht fürs erste jetzt gehts ans testen man will ja auch wissen wie sich das Bike so fährt.  Optisch bin ich positiv überrascht also .


----------



## Poison.Martin (21. Juli 2011)

carofem schrieb:


> Hallo Poisongemeinde!
> Gestern wurde mein neues Bike Poison Zyankali geliefert.
> Da stand es nun das Riesengrosse Paket. Also auspacken Lenker gerade machen und ab auf die Waage. Mit vorab Tuning (Gabel Magura Durin und Bremse MT6 ) *wog das Bike 10,36 kg*. Heut noch andere Stütze,Vorbau,Lenker und Reifen montiert,dann warens nur noch 10,00kg ohne Klickies. Das reicht fürs erste jetzt gehts ans testen man will ja auch wissen wie sich das Bike so fährt.  Optisch bin ich positiv überrascht also .



Na, dann waren meine Gewichtsangaben doch korrekt.
Die Ausstattung und Deine Tuningmaßnahmen lesen sich vielversprechend.
Setzt doch bitte am ein paar Fotos in den Galerie-Thread.
Ich bin neugierig auf Dein Zyankali Unikat.


----------



## Reddi (25. Juli 2011)

DANKE!!! für mein Lithium T+! 
Geiles Bike, das bei mir im harten Dauereinsatz steht und mich von den Fahreigenschaften in jeder gemeisterten schwierigeren Situation von Neuem glücklich macht.

Wie ich allerdings mit leichteren Felgen (FRM Bor 388), Racing Ralphs und Schläuchen (Schwalbe statt der tonnenschweren Contis), dafür mit 54cm Rahmen, XT-Pedalen, XC 190-Lenker Ergongriffen und 120gr Barends auf 11,9kg komme, wenn offiziell 10,6 angegeben sind, ist mir schleierhaft. Sind immerhin 1,3kg...
Außerdem habe ich mir am gleichen Tag noch von Avid das Entlüftungskit bestellt und zum ersten Mal in meinerm Leben Bremsen (nämlich die am Lithium) entlüftet. War daraufhin auch sehr viel besser, als wie ich es bekommen habe. Etwas ärgerlich, wenn man die Bremse angeblich entlüftet bekommt und es dann als blutiger Anfänger doch deutlich besser hinbekommt.


----------



## Yigga (26. Juli 2011)

hmm , nuja die pedale wiegen en bissl was die bar ends  120g. wenn man überlegt das man in den Anbauteilen selber auch schonmal toleranzen im gewicht hat ist das gar nicht mal so unrealistisch mit den 1.3 kg.

Sind beim entlüften den noch blasen aufgestiegen ? sollte eigentlich nicht der fall sein.
Soweit ich weiss sind alle Hydraulischen bremsen entlüftet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Martin (26. Juli 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> DANKE!!! für mein Lithium T+!
> Geiles Bike, das bei mir im harten Dauereinsatz steht und mich von den Fahreigenschaften in jeder gemeisterten schwierigeren Situation von Neuem glücklich macht.
> 
> Wie ich allerdings mit leichteren Felgen (FRM Bor 388), Racing Ralphs und Schläuchen (Schwalbe statt der tonnenschweren Contis), dafür mit 54cm Rahmen, XT-Pedalen, XC 190-Lenker Ergongriffen und 120gr Barends auf 11,9kg komme, wenn offiziell 10,6 angegeben sind, ist mir schleierhaft. Sind immerhin 1,3kg...
> Außerdem habe ich mir am gleichen Tag noch von Avid das Entlüftungskit bestellt und zum ersten Mal in meinerm Leben Bremsen (nämlich die am Lithium) entlüftet. War daraufhin auch sehr viel besser, als wie ich es bekommen habe. Etwas ärgerlich, wenn man die Bremse angeblich entlüftet bekommt und es dann als blutiger Anfänger doch deutlich besser hinbekommt.



Die 10,6 kg beziehen sich auf den 46er Rahmen. Für den 54er Rahmen musst Du ca. 200 g Mehrgewicht rechnen (Faustformel ca. 100 g Mehr- bzw. Mindergewicht pro nächstgrößerem bzw. nächstkleinerem Rahmen). Für die XT-Pedale darfst Du ca. 345 g Mehrgewicht veranschlagen. Für die GA1 Ergon (nehme ich als Wahl an) darfst Du grob 160 g ansetzen plus die 120 g wg. Barends.

Macht schon mal grob 825 g Mehrgewicht plus die Basis von 10,6 kg bist Du bei 11,4 kg. Bleiben grob 500 g. Wobei wir fairerweise bei den restlichen Bauteilen eine Toleranz von 2-5% berücksichtigen müssen.

Stellt sich bei mir die Frage nach Design- und Farbwahl und womit Du gewogen hast?

Was das Entlüftungsproblem angeht, stimme ich Dir zu, dass das ärgerlich ist. Die Bremsen werden vom Hersteller entlüftet geliefert. Ob dies nun in Deinem Fall fehlerhaft war oder ob bei uns im Hause die Leitung gekürzt wurde und damit wir dann die Entlüftung unzureichend vorgenommen haben, kann ich natürlich von hier leider nicht mehr feststellen. Wirklich ärgerlich ist aber, dass Dein Bike durch die Endkontrolle gelangt ist, ohne dass der weiche Druckpunkt aufgefallen ist. Ich werde versuchen, dass zu klären.

Bei solchen Situationen nicht verzweifeln, sondern einfach unseren Tarek anrufen.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und gute Rennen!-)))
(nehme ich doch mal an, dass Du die fährst?-)))


----------



## Reddi (26. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre Rennen, jo. 
Weicher Druckpunkt ist gut - der Hebel für hinten hatte 5mm vor dem Lenker erst Radblockade und ließ sich locker bis zum Lenker weiterziehen. Da sind keine Luftblasen gekommen, sondern ganze Wolken von Blasen^^ 
Keine Reklamation nötig, ich wusste aus diesem Forum dass Avid-Bremsen serienmäßg schlecht entlüftet sind. Und ich will hier Biken! 

Gewogen mit der teuren und absolut genaugen Waage eines Bike-Kameraden (der war beleidigt als ich ein paar Gramm Messtoleranz abziehen wollte) und Farbe ist schwarz glänzend mit dem normalen Dekosatz.

Und das Bike ist gefühlt ne halbe Tonne leichter als das Alte^^


----------



## Poison.Martin (27. Juli 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Ich fahre Rennen, jo.
> Weicher Druckpunkt ist gut - der Hebel für hinten hatte 5mm vor dem Lenker erst Radblockade und ließ sich locker bis zum Lenker weiterziehen.* Da sind keine Luftblasen gekommen, sondern ganze Wolken von Blasen^^ *
> Keine Reklamation nötig, ich wusste aus diesem Forum dass Avid-Bremsen serienmäßg schlecht entlüftet sind. Und ich will hier Biken!



Ich kümmere drum. Kannst Du mir bitte per PN Deinen Namen und Deine Auftragsnummer nennen, damit ich in Erfahrung bringen kann, durch wessen Hände Dein Bike gelaufen ist?



> Gewogen mit der teuren und absolut genaugen Waage eines Bike-Kameraden (*der war beleidigt als ich ein paar Gramm Messtoleranz abziehen wollte*) und Farbe ist schwarz glänzend mit dem normalen Dekosatz.
> 
> Und das Bike ist gefühlt ne halbe Tonne leichter als das Alte^^



Jaja, irgendwie will nie einer mit Fertigungs- und Messtoleranzen rechnen!-))) Aber in dem normalen Bike-Messbereich bis 20 kg kenne ich kaum eine bezahlbare Waage, die ohne nennenswerten Messfehler daherkommt.

Meine hat +/-20 g und 1 Digit (=10g).

Wenn Du magst, kannst Du mir gerne hier oder für die POISON-Website mal einen Rennbericht schicken.

Viel Spaß und Kette rechts!-)))

Martin


----------



## PoliceCar (27. Juli 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Ich kümmere drum. Kannst Du mir bitte per PN Deinen Namen und Deine Auftragsnummer nennen, damit ich in Erfahrung bringen kann, durch wessen Hände Dein Bike gelaufen ist?


 
... wird der Kollege dann gevierteilt, unter'm Bike kielgeholt o.Ä.? 
Würd' mich echt interessieren. Wenn's spektakulär genug ist, hol' ich mir bei euch auch 'n Hollandrad. 

Zur Sache: Diese "Bremsschwäche" ist bei Avid und Hayes schon normal. Hab' ich bei beiden Herstellern im Neuzustand schon teils mehrfach erlebt. Schaisbremsen das ...


----------



## Reddi (27. Juli 2011)

Jetzt mal nicht so streng... Die Elixir bremst wunderbar nach dem Entlüften, und ich will nicht dass hier jemand jetzt deswegen seinen Arbeitsplatz verdient oder ne Abmahnung bekommt oder was weiß ich.


----------



## Poison.Martin (27. Juli 2011)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal nicht so streng... Die Elixir bremst wunderbar nach dem Entlüften, *und ich will nicht dass hier jemand jetzt deswegen seinen Arbeitsplatz verdient oder ne Abmahnung bekommt oder was weiß ich.*



Keine Sorge!

Um Fehler sicher verhindern zu können, muss man verstehen, wie sie entstehen können. Und bei einem ständigen Optimierungsprozess geht es nicht um Schuld, sondern um Lösungen. Das bedeutet aber, dass man sich solchen Anforderung als Team stellen muss.

VG Martin

PS: Danke für die Daten. Ich bin schon an der Sache dran.


----------



## niggo3 (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Poison Freunde
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe gleich zum Anfang schon eine frage an euch....Folgendes...Ich fahre ein Poison Curare,jetzte ist mir leider die Schwinge hinten gerissen und ich finde kein Ersatz Könnt ihr mir villeicht iwi heilfen?? freue mich über alle Antworten
Gruß


----------



## Yigga (27. Juli 2011)

Hi niggo,

Sollte man eigentlich unter der normalen service hotline zukaufen/reklamieren können.
Guck mal hier 

http://poison-bikes.de/poison/Service/Reklamation/


----------



## Dreckfräse (28. Juli 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... wird der Kollege dann gevierteilt, unter'm Bike kielgeholt o.Ä.?
> Würd' mich echt interessieren. Wenn's spektakulär genug ist, hol' ich mir bei euch auch 'n Hollandrad.
> 
> Zur Sache: Diese "Bremsschwäche" ist bei Avid und Hayes schon normal. Hab' ich bei beiden Herstellern im Neuzustand schon teils mehrfach erlebt. Schaisbremsen das ...


 

Sind eben für normale Gewichtsklassen und nicht für Telekom-Bäuche der Rüsselträger-Fraktion konzipiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (28. Juli 2011)

Dreckfräse schrieb:


> Sind eben für normale Gewichtsklassen und nicht für Telekom-Bäuche der Rüsselträger-Fraktion konzipiert.


Who cares? 
Deshalb wäre ein buntes Hollandrad vonner Kirmes durchaus angebracht ...


----------



## bOERt (4. August 2011)

So mein Curare steht wieder..  

aber die Drehmomente zu erfahren war wirklich nicht einfach!!!

meine letze Information, nach telefonischem Nachbohren und nicht aufgeben war 
nun für den kompletten hinterbau 12-14 Nm.

Was war aber mit den Buchsen und *20Nm* was ich hier mal irgendwo gelesen habe.

Bitte kann man das nicht mal zusammentragen und wenns nur hier im Forum ist.
ein neuer thread Drehmomente wäre echt toll.

Wenn das Curare schon seit 7 Jahren vertrieben wird wie machen es dann die ganzen 
Curare Fahrer mit der Inspektion ( die ja bei Fullys eigentlich pflicht ist ) und dem
Tauschen der Lager ? 

Oder halten die Rahmen erst gar nicht bis zur jährlichen Überprüfung und Reinigung
der Lager?

Ein paar weitere umbauten hat es auch noch über sich ergehen lassen müssen.. 
Bilder folgen in der Galerie .. die tage.

Sonst fährt es sich wieder schön nur das klackern des MetelR dämpfers nervt.


----------



## Poison.Martin (4. August 2011)

bOERt schrieb:


> So mein Curare steht wieder..
> 
> aber die Drehmomente zu erfahren war wirklich nicht einfach!!!
> 
> ...



Wenn die Infos von Tarek Wiese kommen, dann vertrau ihnen bzw. ihm.

Was die Aufführung der Drehmomente und weiterer Service-Tipps angeht, bin ich dran. Aber das dauert noch was.


----------



## bOERt (4. August 2011)

Nein von nem Praktikanten weil alle anderen im Urlaub waren.

Die erste Aussage am Telefon war 6Nm .. da hab ich allerdings darauf bestanden 
das es wohl nicht die richtigen werte sind. 

6Nm *kopfschüttel* bin beinahe zusammengebrochen.

es kann doch nicht so schwierig sein diese werte mal vernünftig zu kommunizieren.
Wie schraubt ihr denn die Dinger  zusammen .. stimmt ja das macht ihr ja gar nicht mehr
da gitbs ja einen externen Dienstleister.. 

Soll ich nun der aussage des Praktikanten vertrauen ?!
Und noch mal machen alle CUrare fahrer keine Lagerwechsel oder Reinigung der Gelenke ?


----------



## Poison.Martin (4. August 2011)

bOERt schrieb:


> Nein von nem Praktikanten weil alle anderen im Urlaub waren.
> 
> Die erste Aussage am Telefon war 6Nm .. da hab ich allerdings darauf bestanden
> das es wohl nicht die richtigen werte sind.
> ...



Ich kann nicht hellsehen und auch nicht überall sein!-)))

Also von mir nun folgende Ansage:

Für das Curare werden die Verschraubungen des Dämpfers und des Hinterbaus mit 12-14 Nm angezogen.

Die Tabellen für alle Bikes wg. Drehmomente, Lagersätze etc. werden erstellt.

Was die externe Montage angeht, das ist kein Geheimnis. Seit Ende 2009 haben Mitarbeiter in einem Spin off eine eigene Montagefirma in unserer Nähe aufgebaut und übernehmen seitdem einen Teil der Montage. Für uns und unsere Kunden ist das ein echter Vorteil, weil wir so individuelle Bikes - auch bei größerer Nachfrage - in der Regel innerhalb von 15 Arbeitstagen pulvern/lackieren, montieren und speditieren können. Mitbewerber brauchen trotz eingeschränkter Auswahl und (Vor)Fertigung in Fernost deutlich länger!-)))

Ehrlich, ich bin ja eine ganz Zeit ein Curare als TestBike gefahren.
Das Ding wurde regelmäßig sauber gemacht und gewartet. Warum soll man Lager oder Buchsen auswechseln, wenn sie keinerlei Beschädigung oder Verschleiß erkennen lassen? 

Ich kenne im Bikebereich keinen, der regelmäßig (jährlich?) ohne Zwang/Notwendigkeit prophylaktisch die Lager und Buchsen seines Fullys tauscht.


----------



## scyre (4. August 2011)

Hallo Poison-Team und -Gemeinde!

Schon klar, das hier ist ein MTB-Forum, und ich bin auch noch neu hier... hätte aber dennoch gerne gewusst, für welche Bereifung Euer Carnitin Trekking-Rahmen ausgelegt ist?

Der Konfigurator schlägt Kenda Khan 700x47 vor, aber ich schätze mal, bei 42mm ist Schluss, oder?!

Konkret sollen Conti Coutry plus reflex auf die Rigida Zac 19. Geht das?


Sorry wg. OT, und danke vorab für Antwort und Nachsicht! 
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Martin (4. August 2011)

scyre schrieb:


> Hallo Poison-Team und -Gemeinde!
> 
> Schon klar, das hier ist ein MTB-Forum, und ich bin auch noch neu hier... hätte aber dennoch gerne gewusst, für welche Bereifung Euer Carnitin Trekking-Rahmen ausgelegt ist?
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

gerade nachgefragt. 47 mm geht ohne Probleme und Deine Wunschwahl geht auch.

VG Martin


----------



## bOERt (4. August 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Was die externe Montage angeht, das ist kein Geheimnis. Seit Ende 2009 haben Mitarbeiter in einem Spin off eine eigene Montagefirma in unserer Nähe aufgebaut und übernehmen seitdem einen Teil der Montage.
> 
> Ich kenne im Bikebereich keinen, der regelmäßig (jährlich?) ohne Zwang/Notwendigkeit prophylaktisch die Lager und Buchsen seines Fullys tauscht.



naja war ja auch kein Vorwurf nur ein kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl das ich bestimmt
4 Wochen versucht habe die Anzugsmomente zu bekommen. Aber die Lieferung des richtigen Hinterbaus dauerte ja auch 6 Wochen, und dann noch ohne Drehmoment-Liste wie eigentlich versprochen.. 

Die Aussage 6Nm fand ich dann eher belustigend. 
Man sollte vor dem Sprechen nachdenken 

Aber auf Spiel Prüfen ist schon mal gut ab und an am Hinterbau ?


----------



## Poison.Martin (4. August 2011)

bOERt schrieb:


> naja war ja auch kein Vorwurf nur ein kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl das ich bestimmt
> 4 Wochen versucht habe die Anzugsmomente zu bekommen. Aber die Lieferung des richtigen Hinterbaus dauerte ja auch 6 Wochen, und dann noch ohne Drehmoment-Liste wie eigentlich versprochen..
> 
> Die Aussage 6Nm fand ich dann eher belustigend.
> Man sollte vor dem Sprechen nachdenken



Jaja, nach Deinem Posting hats ein Donnerwetter (6 Nm?!) von mir gegeben.
Ist eine von den wichtigen Baustelle, das sehe ich genauso wie Du.

Aber die Jungs&Mädels sind im Augenblick echt am Anschlag.
Neben den Kundenaufträgen müssen derzeit grob für 30 Rahmenmodelle  jeweils 5 Varianten als Musterbikes ausgebaut, fotografiert und  inhaltlich für den Shop vorbereitet werden. 



> Aber auf Spiel Prüfen ist schon mal gut ab und an am Hinterbau ?



Klar, vor bzw. nach jeder Ausfahrt Spiel überprüfen.


Steuerlager
Achslager
Tretlager
Buchsenlager bei Fullies
Letztens dachte ich auch ich hätte an meinen Arsen AMX einen Lagerschaden am Hinterbau. Tatsächlich war es aber ein Achslagerspiel. Die Konterschraube hatte sich gelöst und das Hinterrad hatte merkliches Spiel.

Deine aber auch die anderen Fragen zeigen mal wieder schön, das wir dringend im Menüpunkt "Service" einen Punkt "How to fix ..." brauchen. Angelegt habe ich ihn schon. Unterkategorien sind auch schon angelegt. Aber die Inhalte fehlen bzw. sind noch nicht vollständig.

Und daher ist der gesamte Menüpunkt noch nicht aktiv geschaltet.

Ich hoffe, dass es nach der Eurobike etwas ruhiger wird und ich bzw. wir endlich die Zeit dafür finden.


----------



## bOERt (4. August 2011)

hmn eurobike.... ich wollte hin .. muss aber auf ne Hochzeit. nicht meine  

Keine Angst mit 6Nm hätte ich das nie festgezogen. 
Ich habe mit einem Drehmoment von 12Nm gerechnet ... .. lag ja nicht mal so falsch.


----------



## Poison.Martin (4. August 2011)

bOERt schrieb:


> hmn eurobike.... ich wollte hin .. muss aber auf ne Hochzeit. nicht meine
> 
> Keine Angst mit 6Nm hätte ich das nie festgezogen.
> Ich habe mit einem Drehmoment von 12Nm gerechnet ... .. lag ja nicht mal so falsch.



Ich darf zur Eurobike!-)))
Und das mit der Hochzeit, also meiner eigenen, habe ich schon hinter mir.
Obwohl ich es mit dieser meiner Frau immer wieder feiern würde.


----------



## Focustreter (4. August 2011)

Habt ihr bei Poison Tandemlaufräder aus dem Program geworfen 
oder ist die Seite noch nicht so weit.
Gruß Eugen


----------



## scyre (4. August 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> gerade nachgefragt. 47 mm geht ohne Probleme und Deine Wunschwahl geht auch.
> 
> VG Martin



Danke für die prompte Antwort! (Und für ein tolles Rad, das noch mehr Spaß macht, als erhofft!)


----------



## Focustreter (4. August 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Hallo Eugen,
> 
> nein, natürlich nicht.
> Aber die Tandem-Laufräder Optionen sind noch nicht in den neuen Laufrad-Konfigurator eingestellt. (Hab ich noch nicht fertig!-)))
> ...


 
Danke für die Anwort dann bin ich ja beruhigt
Gruß Eugen


----------



## FRmacks (5. August 2011)

hallo martin,
wollt mich mal erkundigen ob es noch ne möglichkeit gibt an nen 45er curare rahmen zu kommen? waren ja mal nen zeitlang nen paar auf ebay drin .. aber jetzt nicht mehr... schon alle weg?
grüße 
max


----------



## baiker007 (5. August 2011)

Hi,

Habt ihr die Gravitybikes aus dem Programm genommen ?

Gruß Eike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison.Martin (5. August 2011)

FRmacks schrieb:


> hallo martin,
> wollt mich mal erkundigen ob es noch ne möglichkeit gibt an nen 45er curare rahmen zu kommen? waren ja mal nen zeitlang nen paar auf ebay drin .. aber jetzt nicht mehr... schon alle weg?
> grüße
> max



Hallo Max,

ich antworte Dir mit einer PN.

Meine Beiträge sind jetzt in der Vergangenheit zu oft gelöscht worden,
weil "der schmale Grat" zwischen Support-Info und möglicher Verkaufs-Info von mir angeblich überschritten wurde (so schreiben es die allmächtigen Forumsmoderatoren, die sich immer wieder gerne vor den Karren einiger Denunzianten spannen lassen).



baiker007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Habt ihr die Gravitybikes aus dem Programm genommen ?
> 
> Gruß Eike



Hallo Eike,

was unseren www.poison-bikes.de Onlineshop angeht, muss ich das mit derzeit JA beantworten. Im Onlineshop findest Du derzeit in der 'Klasse' nur noch das Curare, welches aber in nächster Zeit auch ausläuft.

Sobald unsere (neuen) 2012er Modelle der 26er und 29er Fullyfamilie bis 140 mm dieses Jahr in den Onlineshop integriert worden sind, werden wir wieder in den Gravity-Bereich mit einem neuen 160mm Enduro als Nachfolger für das Curare einsteigen. Ob und was dann on top federwegstechnisch oben drauf kommt, weiß ich noch nicht.

VG Martin


----------



## FRmacks (5. August 2011)

besten dank für die blitzschnelle antwort!


----------



## Poison.Martin (5. August 2011)

FRmacks schrieb:


> besten dank für die blitzschnelle antwort!



Kein Thema.

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie die konkrete Frage eines Users nach einem Produkt, Preis, Vertriebskanal etc. und dann meine Antwort als Werbung eingestuft werden kann. Derjenige, der hier im POISON-Support-Forum eine Frage stellt, erwartet doch eine Lösung. Und derjenige, der kein POISON-BIKES fährt bzw. je fahren wird, gibt dann vor, durch diese Antwort werbetechnisch 'belästigt' zu werden.

Ernsthaft, warum lungern die dann hier rum, wenn es so viel andere schöne Plätze und Bike-Hersteller im diesem Forum bzw. im Internet gibt?


Egal, wir machen es jetzt per PN und gut ist.
Und wem das zu 'kompliziert' ist, der möge doch bitte seine Frage(n) auf unserem Facebook-Account stellen.

In diesem Sinne. Ich fahr jetzt mal eine Runde.

VG Martin


----------



## FRmacks (5. August 2011)

genau meine meinung.. 
es ist doch gewollt, dass viele hersteller ihre kunden und potentiellen kunden in den hersteller-threats persönlich betreuen. das steigert die attraktivität des forums. dies ist ein zugewinn für die betreiber von mtb-news! (für den sie da gehe ich mal von aus nichts bezahlen?!) dann den herstellern die zu einer solchen dienstleistung bereit sind auch noch steine in den weg zu legen ist nicht sehr um- bzw weitsichtig.
mal davon abgesheen sind antworten auf konkrete fragen ja wohl niemals irgendeine belästigung mit werbung?! und selbst wenn es so wäre sollte man darüber nachdenken ob das nicht ok ist den herstellern einzuräumen in den von ihnen betreuten threats auch ein bischen in eigener sache zu werben. 

naja seis drum. ich finde es jedenfalls toll das man hier auf eine frage innerhalb kürzester zeit von seiten poison eine antwort bekommt.


----------



## Silent (5. August 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Hallo Max,
> 
> ich antworte Dir mit einer PN.
> 
> ...


das schreibt derr richtige.
Deinen Mitgliedern im MTBvD die eigene Meinung verbieten, das Mitgliederforum abschalten weil zu viel Kritik geäußert wird,  und hier herumjammern.
Aber klar, sind immer nur die anderen, ne Martin

Hier löschen die Mods ja nur, Du schmeißt Mitglieder ja einfach mal so raus


----------



## supasini (5. August 2011)

Poison.Martin schrieb:


> Hallo Max,
> 
> ich antworte Dir mit einer PN.
> 
> ...



Die Selbststilisierung in Richtung Opfer/Martyrer passt für mich genau ins Bild.

Es gibt m.W. Regeln für Herstellerforen. Gerade die professionellen (als Gegenteil von Amateur = unbezahlter Liebhaber) Betreuer dieser Foren sollten sich an diese halten.
Daneben gibt es (auch das ist meine Meinung) eine Art Verhaltenskodex, wenn ich im Namen einer Firma auftrete. 
Dazu gehört z.B. eine gewisse Zurückhaltung. 
Dazu gehört es auch, nur über Dinge zu schreiben, von denen man Ahnung hat. 
Dazu gehört es nicht, zu posten, dass man sich schlau machen wird, 10 min später zu posten, dass man sich schlau gemacht hat und dann evtl. in einem weiteren Posting seine Schlauheit durch auffalend häufige Verwendung von Personalpronomen der 1. Pers. Sing. herauszustellen. 
Das ganze verbunden mit konkreten Verkaufsangeboten - und der fast schon ironischen Aufforderung, das dann per PN zu regeln.
Was mir persönlich auch sehr negativ aufstößt ist der Dialog über den Fehler eines Mitarbeiters. Da scheint der Marketingmitarbeiter zum Vorgesetzten zu mutieren.

Was ich mitbekommen habe sind die gelöschten Freds und Beiträge tatsächlich mit Verkaufsangeboten einhergegangen.

Wie man sowas besser macht kann man sich im Alutech-Forum angucken. Da werden Räder im Endkundenkontakt entwickelt, aber keine individuellen Verkaufsgespräche geführt. 
Die fast vornehmste Form der Zurückhaltung findet man seit einiger Zeit leider im Liteville-Forum, dort gibt es so gut wie keine Einmischung der Cheffes (die dort Cheffes sind und nicht subalterne Marketinger). 

Die Diffamierung der Mods und User ist aber wirklich unnötig und dumm. (und kann auch nicht durch die Verwendung von emoticons relativiert werden, aber das ist ja die uralte Masche von M.N.) Womit wir wieder beim Beginn meines Postings wären.

Schade - die mir aus Lokalpatriotismus und auch wegen der starken Betonung der Räder mit Coladose immer sympathische Marke Poison (trotz völlig beknacktem Namen) wird mir echt verleidet.


----------



## zoomer (5. August 2011)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung gar nicht.
Die Produktinfos haben mich auch interessiert.
Fragen zu Preisen oder Verfügbarkeit spezieller Waren, die auf der hompage
nicht beantwortet werden, oder hier einfacher und schneller geklärt wurden
zählen für mich schon auch als Support.

Der Support war hier ausserordentlich direkt, schnell, unverkrampft und
und letztendlich ergebnisorientiert.
Ob das nach den letzten Posts so beibehalten wird ?


----------



## supasini (5. August 2011)

Für dich war dieser Support vielleicht so wie du das beschreibst, für andere aufdringlich und selbstbeweihräuchernd.
Mal im Ernst: was hätte denn von dem von dir gelobten nicht auch als PN geklärt werden können? Dann hast du direkten Kontakt, aber Verkaufsgespräche müssen nicht in aller Öffentlichkeit geführt werden.
Und guck dir mal bitte diesen Fred an: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=532383 (keine Angst, hat nur 10 Beiträge): drei Beiträge von P.M. auf ne eigentlich simple Frage, die dann aber leider zu einer technisch falschen Beratung führen. Nur ein Beispiel, wie es nicht gehen sollte...


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. August 2011)

*Diskutiert das bitte andernorts aus. Hier ist jetzt geschlossen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

